# need a little help building cm10 for hp touchpad



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]hi guys, ive been working on building cm10 from source for the touchpad and ive been able to solve a lot of my issues, but now i keep getting stuck at this one particular instance: EventHub.cpp (i posted this in the touchpad section too, i just figured this forum gets read more)[/background]

http://pastebin.com/Yiqe2WXG

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]from what i can tell, this has to do with touchscreen development so i know i really need it. [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]as you can see, it says that "'EVIOCSSUSPENDBLOCK' was not declared in this scope" as well as "'EVIOCSCLOCKID' was not declared in this scope"[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]and not to sound as stupid as possible, how do i declare it? also, while looking thru the eventhub.cpp trying to fix i found where it talks about the linux 3.4 kernel using EVIOCSCLOCKID to set the clock for time stamps. but since the tenderloin's kernel is only 2.6 and not 3.x can i just force it to use the old way of creating time stamps? i believe i tried but wasnt sure. heres an excerpt from EventHub.cpp:[/background]
http://pastebin.com/Cp7VVHHC

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]if anyone could help me out id really appreciate it! thanks guys![/background]


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

If you didn't mod anything cm should build for all its devices try deleting the failing libs and starting over

rm -rf /home/sixohtew/cm/out/target/product/tenderloin/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Did you get it figured out? I'm considering building CM10, but haven't even tried building CM9 yet.


----------

